# Most Badass Swordsman.



## Berserkhawk z (Feb 23, 2008)

In all of manga which swordsman would you rate as the most badass?

My personal opinion is Guts but that's just me


----------



## Darklyre (Feb 23, 2008)

Manji, Giichi, Magatsu Taito, and Shira from Blade of the Immortal.

Those guys can make even Gutts look inadequate by comparison.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 23, 2008)

Gutts.

No contest.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 23, 2008)

*Kyuzo*



[/thread]


----------



## Dark Evangel (Feb 23, 2008)

Kyuzo fucking owns.
[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y5qKDQuAYgE[/YOUTUBE]
EDIT:Gecko4lif you beat me to it.


----------



## Endless Mike (Feb 23, 2008)

I actually think Skull Knight is more badass than Guts


----------



## Sea Pirate (Feb 23, 2008)

Gutts.

Isn't this obvious?


----------



## Jackal (Feb 23, 2008)

gutts, no contest.


----------



## Banhammer (Feb 23, 2008)




----------



## Tash (Feb 23, 2008)

Gamma Akutabi.


----------



## Power16 (Feb 23, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Gutts.
> 
> No contest.





Sea Pirate said:


> Gutts.
> 
> Isn't this obvious?





Jackal said:


> gutts, no contest.



You sirs speak the the truth!!! 



Endless Mike said:


> I actually think Skull Knight is more badass than Guts



You sir have got it backward but i do appreciate the honorable mention of Skull  Knight though...

Shame on the rest for not mentioning the almighty.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 23, 2008)

Here's some scans on why it's Gutts:

GOGOGO
GOGOGO

And that thread was made by me when I didn't even read Berserk completely so......

Also that was my n00b days.


----------



## Zetta (Feb 23, 2008)

Overlord Zetta is a swordsman and he's the most bad-ass freaking Overlord. Instawin. He appeared in the Disgaea manga for a cameo so he comes and stomps.


----------



## The Space Cowboy (Feb 23, 2008)

Gatts/Guts/Gatsu/Your Daddy.

Seriously.  Blade of the Immortal is close, but no cigar.  This isn't necessarily a contest of power.  Plenty of less interesting anime characters could hand Guts his own head on a plate without too much difficulty.  Sephiroth doesn't even begin to compare to the Black swordsman in terms of character depth, development, tragedy, and steadfast refusal to lay down and die.  

It's a contest of badassery and for that attribute no anime or manga or video game character can come close to Guts.  There might be some in the world of literature and novels, but I'm going to keep  fingers crossed.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 23, 2008)

Ninja Master Gara - Bastard!!


and this man


*Spoiler*: __ 











Gutts is badass for other reasons than using his sword so I picked people I like for their use of the weapon


----------



## neodragzero (Feb 23, 2008)

Guts of course. Ninja Master Gaara, Zorro, Miyamoto Musashi(Vagabond), and maybe some of the guys from Blade of the Immortal.


----------



## Sasori (Feb 23, 2008)

ITT: We post Gutts several times


----------



## Power16 (Feb 23, 2008)

Swajio said:


> Gamma Akutabi.



Another honorable mention and i just recently finish the short lived series.

But it's still all about Gutts, just throwing it out there again...


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Feb 23, 2008)

Honorable mention goes to Zabuza.


----------



## Kazuma the Shell Bullet (Feb 23, 2008)

Gutts, Ninja Master Gara, Anubis-possessed Polnareff, Gamma Akutabi, some of the Blade of the Immortal characters


----------



## KLoWn (Feb 23, 2008)

Guts, reasons stated.
Someone said Skull Knight and i'd probably put him on the same level of badass'ness tbh, he looks fuckin hardcore.


----------



## Cableguy15 (Feb 23, 2008)

The guy in my avatar


----------



## Azure Flame Fright (Feb 23, 2008)

The guy in my avatar


----------



## Crowe (Feb 23, 2008)

Stop fucking spamming.


----------



## G@R-chan (Feb 24, 2008)

Guts 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w_F4LDbLtxE[/YOUTUBE]


Teresa for swordswoman.


----------



## Emery (Feb 24, 2008)

Hiei has always been my favorite.


----------



## Lusankya (Feb 24, 2008)

Come on.... nobody mentioned zoro?


----------



## Sarkile (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't think 'badass' is a good descriptor for any OP character.


----------



## Cipher (Feb 24, 2008)

Well, it probably is Gutts, but I need to show my SAO love right now and nominate Won Sul.  So badass, he doesn't need a sword to swordfight with.

He's also good enough to be the theme for my sig and avatar.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 24, 2008)

Guts, Zoro, Zabuza, lots ofothers


----------



## Kuwabara (Feb 24, 2008)

Samurai Jack 

Hiei always stood out to me.


----------



## Proxy (Feb 24, 2008)

Erza Scarlet, and that's a woman


----------



## Ippy (Feb 24, 2008)

Kyuzou and Samurai Jack aren't manga characters. o.O

Oh, and my list is Ninja Master Gara, Gutts, and Won Sul-rang.


----------



## Sin (Feb 24, 2008)

Gutts. Won Sul is a close second though.


----------



## Dream Brother (Feb 24, 2008)

Because the point just hasn't been made enough times:

Gutts is God.


----------



## Ceveti (Feb 24, 2008)

I don't know enough about Guts simply because I haven't really watched or read Berserk, but I do know a little something about some Blade of the Immortal.

Characters to consider: Manji, Shira, Gichi, Higa (he's dead but if anyone here knows how he went down you'll know why I put him here) and if the term swordsman is not limited to just men, I must name Makie Otono-Tachibana.


----------



## serger989 (Feb 24, 2008)

Gutts, no damn contest lol, he's just an _ordinary_ man fighting things that should be impossible for him and more or less are. He's just a badass because of that, his true skill is the fact that he survives.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 24, 2008)

Gutts FTW, he killed childrens alot


----------



## Majeh (Feb 24, 2008)

Battousai The ManSlayer aka  Kenshin


----------



## Aldric (Feb 24, 2008)

Gutts, Ninja Master Gara, Zoro.

Can't get any more badass and manlier than that.


----------



## KlownKreep (Feb 24, 2008)

I would have to say either roronoa zoro, amidimaru, or majeh envoy to the king of hell


----------



## Sasuke (Feb 24, 2008)

Gutts is the most badass friend ever.


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 24, 2008)

Gutts of course .....


----------



## Graham Aker (Feb 24, 2008)

Lars Ul Metallicana


----------



## Felt (Feb 24, 2008)

Zoro for me


----------



## Fran (Feb 24, 2008)

HxH's Nobunaga. Awesome


----------



## Chi (Feb 24, 2008)

Manji and Gutts are pretty close to the "most badass" in my list.
I also would like to mention Takezo from Vagabond and Mugen from Champloo. Though on power level they are limited to "normal" humans, they are pretty badass and overall cool


----------



## Netero (Feb 24, 2008)

Mugen from champloo duuuuuuuh


----------



## ~Urahara Kisuke~ (Feb 24, 2008)

amidimaru from shaman king, and zabuza


----------



## Freija (Feb 24, 2008)

Kyo the 1000 man killer


----------



## Totitos (Feb 24, 2008)

Gutts,Zoro and Polnareff.


----------



## MUSOLINI (Feb 24, 2008)

any character of samurai shodown. but from anime/manga, manji and gutts take the title easily, easily i tell ya.


----------



## Protect_The_Butter (Feb 24, 2008)

Ichigo Kurosaki, Hitsugaya, and Sasuke Uchiha all shit on Gutts.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Feb 24, 2008)

In manga I feel like I'm forgeting someone...

If it were to include films it has to be Zatoichi. He makes Gutts look like a emo kid.


----------



## Six* (Feb 24, 2008)

Won Sul-Rang.


----------



## Seany (Feb 24, 2008)

Kenshin by far .


----------



## Shade (Feb 24, 2008)

Sorry but Kenshin WTFPWNs the rest.


----------



## HerRoyalMajesty (Feb 24, 2008)

Demon Eyes Kyo


----------



## Kira U. Masaki (Feb 24, 2008)

demon eyes is a good choice 
but i like the guy from king of hell
also a mention ares from ares


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 24, 2008)

Guts
Ryo Sanada
Alexander Anderson 
Goemon Ishikawa XIII
Takeshi Yamamoto


----------



## Ork (Feb 24, 2008)

Why does this poll exist?
Gutts. DUH. Jesus Christ, if you don't know this, you SHOULD. 
And if you DO, why ask?


----------



## Megaharrison (Feb 24, 2008)

/end thread


----------



## serger989 (Feb 24, 2008)

Only Guts can shrug off the fact that he just cut his arm off and lost an eye just to go beat the shit out of someone desecrating the woman he loves. Then he has to deal with minions of darkness and demons 24/7 and if he just so happens to come across one of the thousands of apostles, he might just end up dying if he isn't careful because he's still only just a man. Plus through hatred and pain he has created an inner demon of sorts that literally manifests if he doesn't keep control of his rage.

This is why he's the most badass of them all ;P Whether he's the most skilled/overpowered/fastest doesn't matter, this is what makes him the king of men lol. He's like conan x10 or something. Remember the Zodd fight, first and second time? The time he fought Wyald also comes to mind, or heck, just the time he was trapped in the eclipse lol.

Can't get enough Guts that's for sure.


----------



## Dio Brando (Feb 24, 2008)

Megaharrison said:


> /end thread



Gutts is far more badass than Shishio.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Feb 24, 2008)

Zoro

If 15 chapters of unfinished Devil May Cry manga counts, then Vergil.


----------



## Sin (Feb 24, 2008)

Roy Mustang said:


> Zoro
> 
> If 15 chapters of unfinished Devil May Cry manga counts, then Vergil.


Have you read Berserk? I have a VERY hard time believing any One Piece character can outbadass Gutts. Mainly because Seinen characters are allowed so much more freedom in how badass they can be. Much like how I wouldn't expect any Bleach character to stand up to a decent Seinen swordman.


----------



## Tomorrow King (Feb 24, 2008)

Inu-Yasha.


'Nuff said.















HHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAAHHAHA. No, but my choice is a white-haired badass (like Inu-Yasha thinks he is); Gamma Akutabi. Bitch pwns everyone. x:


----------



## Hibari Kyoya (Feb 24, 2008)

Zoro or Kenpachi


----------



## Ico (Feb 24, 2008)

I might sound old school but..Kenshin,he is the most badass in my book.


----------



## Capacity (Feb 24, 2008)

Flying Thunder God said:


> I might sound old school but..Kenshin,he is the most badass in my book.


He's one of my favorite swordsman, but Gutts is pretty badass.


----------



## Zephos (Feb 24, 2008)

Flying Thunder God said:


> I might sound old school but..Kenshin,he is the most badass in my book.



hahahaha
Kenshin.


In fact I say Ogami Itto. He is the Grandfather of every guy you have all mentioned. From the hilarious shitty Kenshins to the awesome Gutts.
None could exist without him.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 24, 2008)

Graham Acre said:


> Lars Ul Metallicana



can't believe I forgot him


----------



## 'REDHAIRED' SHANKS (Feb 25, 2008)

Zoro and Kempachi are two of the most badass in the Shounen Genre but I agree that Guts gets ahead purely because of the amount of violence allowed .....


----------



## hcheng02 (Feb 25, 2008)

Zephos said:


> hahahaha
> Kenshin.
> 
> 
> ...



Damn I was going to put him. The titular character in Lone Wolf and Cub, which is the granddaddy of all modern samurai manga. His feats include wiping out the entire Shogun ninja clan, wiping out the entire Yagyu clan, hijacking a warship, wiping out entire clan armies singlehandedly, and being the premier assassin of his day. All while dragging his little toddler son around too. His story also reinvented the ronin, who traditionally were considered stock villains, into a lone wandering badass who follows his own code.

What's so bad about Kenshin?


----------



## HKN (Feb 26, 2008)

Zoro and kyoshiro from samurai deeper kyo


----------



## Proxy (Feb 26, 2008)

Kenpachi Zaraki


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Feb 26, 2008)

hcheng02 said:


> What's so bad about Kenshin?



His policy of not killing.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 26, 2008)

Sasuke isn't even a proper swordsman as I wouldn't call the faggy toothpic he carries a sword.

Looks like some kind of fancy switchblade or something.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 26, 2008)

Teresa the faint smile


----------



## Ippy (Feb 26, 2008)

Six said:


> Won Sul-Rang.


Damn fucking right...


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Taleran (Feb 26, 2008)

that thar is pretty standard stuff, neway I'm not sure if the guy in my avatar would even count since they're more blades he uses then swords


----------



## Champloon (Feb 26, 2008)

Gutt's for obvious reasons and Won Sul-Rang b/c he could slice you to pieces with a feather if he wanted (all he would need is killing intent)


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 26, 2008)

Aldric said:


> Sasuke isn't even a proper swordsman as I wouldn't call the faggy toothpic he carries a sword.
> 
> Looks like some kind of fancy switchblade or something.



Yes true i like Sasuke but lets face this guy is not even a swordman if people put his name here is just sad and kinda stuped  but from Naruto i can't forget Kisame.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 26, 2008)

Taleran said:


> that thar is pretty standard stuff, neway I'm not sure if the guy in my avatar would even count since they're more blades he uses then swords


He did all of that without actually holding a sword in his hand. 

His "blade" is just his materialized pure killing intent.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 26, 2008)

Kyuzo rapes this thread


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Feb 26, 2008)

Holy shit, whoever that is, looks fucking badass to the max.


Anyways, winner


----------



## Taleran (Feb 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Lars_


----------



## Unrivaled (Feb 26, 2008)

*Saitou Hajime* from Rurouni Kenshin!!!
It's over, lock it up mods.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 26, 2008)

Oh my you don't read much do you? Hiei or Saitou are good but Guts or Won Sul-Rang make them look bad and you don't need to go that far Shishio is way better than Saitou i still remember Shishio cuting the wolf like paper and Kenshin too.


----------



## Unrivaled (Feb 26, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> Oh my you don't read much do you? Hiei or Saitou are good but Guts or Won Sul-Rang make them look bad and you don't need to go that far Shishio is way better than Saitou i still remember Shishio cuting the wolf like paper and Kenshin too.



Uh Oh, someone has no taste...It's obvious you didn't read/watch Rurouni Kenshin. Saitou's dialogue/wit/style is_ BOSS GAME,_ you dudes can't feel that. A guy being an emotional girl (Guts) yelling all the time is not badass.


----------



## Zephos (Feb 26, 2008)

Unrivaled said:


> Uh Oh, someone has no taste...It's obvious you didn't read/watch Rurouni Kenshin. Saitou's dialogue/wit/style is_ BOSS GAME,_ you dudes can't feel that. A guy being an emotional girl (Guts) yelling all the time is not badass.



Gutts barely speaks let alone yells. Or shows much emotion for that matter.

Nobody listing Kenshin characters next to Gutts, Ogami Itto, etc should even mention the word taste.

Protip: Don't talk about things you havn't read.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 26, 2008)

Fancy lines does not a badass make.


----------



## Unrivaled (Feb 26, 2008)

Zephos said:


> Gutts barely speaks let alone yells. Or shows much emotion for that matter.
> 
> Nobody listing Kenshin characters next to Gutts, Ogami Itto, etc should even mention the word taste.
> 
> Protip: Don't talk about things you havn't read.



Quite the opposite actually, Saitou > Gutts.


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 26, 2008)

Gutts easily

Though I like Shishio better


----------



## Zephos (Feb 26, 2008)

Unrivaled said:


> Quite the opposite actually, Saitou > Gutts.



What does Saitoh have on Gutts?
I can't think of a thing.

Have you read Berserk even?


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 26, 2008)

Unrivaled said:


> Quite the opposite actually, Saitou > Gutts.



Man what are you a Saitotard? You must be joking i like Saito too but this is just ridiculous!

how anyone can be better than this>



The guy is stab on his face and LOL the enemy cry!


----------



## Unrivaled (Feb 26, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> Man what are you a Saitotard? You must be joking i like Saito too but this is just ridiculous!
> 
> how anyone can be better than this>
> 
> ...





_"I beat you cause your not strong enough....FUCK you don't stay in the Dojo LONG Enough..."_-Saitoh Hajime

Saitoh's Floss game will always be in tact, Boss game, you Gutts fanboys can't feel that.


----------



## Zephos (Feb 26, 2008)

Unrivaled said:


> _"I beat you cause your not strong enough....FUCK you don't stay in the Dojo LONG Enough..."_-Saitoh Hajime
> 
> Saitoh's Floss game will always be in tact, Boss game, you Gutts fanboys can't feel that.



So when ya gonna read that Berserk?


----------



## Unrivaled (Feb 26, 2008)

What a weak retort, Saitoh >> Gutts.


----------



## Haohmaru (Feb 26, 2008)

Manji
Anatsu
Maki (even though she's a girl, she kicks much ass)
Gutts 
Mushashi
seijuro hiko


----------



## Zephos (Feb 26, 2008)

Unrivaled said:


> What a weak retort, Saitoh >> Gutts.



How would you know lol.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 26, 2008)

Guts against god 

u know what berserker means.. 

random pics



btw, unrivaled is funny lol


----------



## Taleran (Feb 26, 2008)

I do have to say one thing though the peopl posting Gutts scans seem to be missing the point of the thread being swordsman not just general badass


----------



## Crimson King (Feb 26, 2008)

Guts and Kyo both claim first palce.

Kyo is so badass his killing intent actually kills.

Guts=Kyo>>everyone else. That is all.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 26, 2008)

Taleran said:


> I do have to say one thing though the peopl posting Gutts scans seem to be missing the point of the thread being swordsman not just general badass





			
				Zephos said:
			
		

> Have you read Berserk even?


**


----------



## Taleran (Feb 26, 2008)

what kinda stupid question is that to ask me


----------



## Zephos (Feb 26, 2008)

Damn right Taleran has read Berserk.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 26, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> **



Swordsman thread = POST GUTTS FIGHTING WITH SWORD


----------



## serger989 (Feb 26, 2008)

Taleran said:


> I do have to say one thing though the peopl posting Gutts scans seem to be missing the point of the thread being swordsman not just general badass



It's still "badass" swordsman lol, his weapon is his sword... and teeth and he's badass, thus he is a badass swordsman.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 26, 2008)

haha allrite whateva



in beginning, Guts raped apostle is first time I've seen in my life.. I was 14

now Ryu Narushima is most badass ever in manga.. but he is not swordsman -,-


----------



## Zephos (Feb 26, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> in beginning, Guts raping apostle is first time I've seen in my life.. I was 14
> -



...Seen what?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 26, 2008)

Zephos said:


> ...Seen what?


raping alien or whateva


----------



## Zephos (Feb 26, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> raping alien or whateva



Gutt's never raped anybody....  0_o


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 26, 2008)

Zephos said:


> Gutt's never raped anybody....  0_o




he knows she was an apostle.. that is why he raped her, actually she enjoyed it


----------



## Zephos (Feb 26, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> he knows she was an apostle.. that is why he raped her, actually she enjoyed it



So do you usually refer to clearly consensual sex as rape or...

Both Gutts and the Apostle were trying to lure the other into a false sense of security before landing the killing blow. With sex.
No rape involved.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 26, 2008)

Zephos said:


> So do you usually refer to clearly consensual sex as rape or...
> 
> Both Gutts and the Apostle were trying to lure the other into a false sense of security before landing the killing blow. With sex.
> No rape involved.



really? u know, guts tryin to raped caska as many times with or without beast of darkness but he fails lol

edit: sleep time it's am 6:37 see ya in tomorrow


----------



## Aldric (Feb 27, 2008)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lars_



HAIL

Lars brutality in fights cancels out his overly bishie design.

A legit badass.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 27, 2008)

Proxy said:


> Another
> 
> This deserves a neg, yet I'll refrain.
> 
> Aizen





funny post is funny


----------



## Aldric (Feb 27, 2008)

Sasuke_fanboy said:


> whats wrong with Sasuke. He uses a sword and he's badass.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## Ippy (Feb 27, 2008)

The strong dislike of Sasuke present in the vast majority of Outskirts posters automatically means you will get no support should you ever go "Sasuke is a badass"...

Oh right, and next person to flame Sasuke_fanboy gets banned.


----------



## Yak (Feb 27, 2008)

Gutts
Zaraki
Lars Ul
Ninja Master Gara
Zoro
Won Sul


----------



## Aldric (Feb 27, 2008)

Look at his sig.

He's pure flamebait.


----------



## Ippy (Feb 27, 2008)

Yeah, it seems so.

I got rid of his posts so no one else would be tempted to flame him.


----------



## Ork (Feb 27, 2008)

Taleran said:


> *Spoiler*: _Lars_



A: I can't tell what the hell is going on here.
B: Aside from that, it looks like a generic crap fantasy shounen with a superpowerful DBZ like main character.
C: Power and superabilities does not a badass make.

Gutts wins.

I mean, this is just like that other one thats out now... whatchamacallit... ID! Thats it, where the main character/ whoever meets stronger and stronger opponents, but every time he whips out a stronger attack or a stronger power or whatever and wows the crowd. I mean. Come on. Being able to destroy a mountain with the backwash from your sword doesnt make you a badass swordsman, it makes you a Mary Sue Selfinsert from a bad Author Trying to raise his self esteem. (Or just a really powerful guy who happens to hold a sword.) You can't be called a badass Swordsman without actually doing SWORDWORK. And i'm not talking about using your sword as a giant freaking laz0r cannon either.

Hence, Won sul, Gutts, Kenshin, and pretty much any other Actual Swordsman Defeats these Crappy RPG Swordsmen any day of the week in pure badassery.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 27, 2008)

So basically you know nothing about the character yet you're running your mouth about his lack of badassery.

How very surprising.


----------



## Ork (Feb 27, 2008)

Aldric said:


> So basically you know nothing about the character yet you're running your mouth about his lack of badassery.
> 
> How very surprising.



You are ABSOLUTELY correct, I'd never read that manga if I was paid to do it. I do know the Genre however.

Aside from that, is it just me, or is his sword just sort of... hanging back... while he pulls a superman through the middle?

I sort of Translated all that text in my head, despite not speaking any Japanese/Korean. "Super mega Hyper Awesome super duper giant dragon sword attack from hell with cookies and marshmallows on top"

Two people at the side: "Omg wtfhax"


----------



## Yak (Feb 27, 2008)

Absence said:


> You are ABSOLUTELY correct, I'd never read that manga if I was paid to do it. I do know the Genre however.
> 
> Aside from that, is it just me, or is his sword just sort of... hanging back... while he pulles a superman through the middle?
> 
> ...



Uhm, yeah. Just be quiet. If you have not read the manga or no nothing else about it in the slightest fashion you are not even entitled to have an opinion about it. Bastard!! shits all over DBZ and anyone who has seriously read it could confirm it.

And no, his sword isn't 'hanging' back while he's doing a 'superman' through the middle. Since your eyesight is obviously far worse than I could've ever imagined I explain it to you. It's the end of a circular swordswing motion.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 27, 2008)

> You are ABSOLUTELY correct, I'd never read that manga if I was paid to do it. I do know the Genre however.



Yeah, except it's anything but "generic shounen".

Keep trolling like a pig. Will get you far.


----------



## Ork (Feb 27, 2008)

Yak said:


> Uhm, yeah. Just be quiet. If you have not read the manga or no nothing else about it in the slightest fashion you are not even entitled to have an opinion about it. Bastard!! shits all over DBZ and anyone who has seriously read it could confirm it.
> 
> And no, his sword isn't 'hanging' back while he's doing a 'superman' through the middle. Since your eyesight is obviously far worse than I could've ever imagined I explain it to you. It's the end of a circular swordswing motion.



Certainly doesnt look like that to me but meh, I'm biased, I notice no one has refuted the name of the Technique though =D. Oh, and its Bastard? Then I'm sorry to say that I HAVE read some of it, but i stopped about the time Dark Shneider Nearly ended the World By Sneezing. 

Nice plot there, and yes, Bastard does shit all over DBZ, because Dark Schneider could send Goku to an Alternate dimension, swallow Kamehameha's, and end the world By Sneezing. (Thats all Sarcasm btw, Both are plotless shounen powerupfests)

And yes aldric, my bad, I didn't know it was Bastard, its a Generic Seinen. (cept not as good as most)


----------



## Yak (Feb 27, 2008)

Absence said:


> Certainly doesnt look like that to me but meh, I'm biased, I notice no one has refuted the name of the Technique though =D. Oh, and its Bastard? Then I'm sorry to say that I HAVE read some of it, but i stopped about the time Dark Shneider Nearly ended the World By Sneezing.
> 
> Nice plot there, and yes, Bastard does shit all over DBZ, because Dark Schneider could send Goku to an Alternate dimension, swallow Kamehameha's, and end the world By Sneezing. (Thats all Sarcasm btw, Both are plotless shounen powerupfests)



Uhm. No. 


It's just that there's probably more plot to it than you can handle.

But sure, as Aldric said, keep up the trolling and shit. Baiting stuff isn't going to get you far, you'll have a mod chewing on your overly inflated ballsack and cock sooner than you can imagine. How bout you go and fap infront of a mirror you arrogant prick and leave the talk to people who actually understand what they are reading. The way it looks you could hardly grasp the plot of Bastard!! at all if you can't even properly make out what happens in a single two-page spread of it.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 27, 2008)

Man why nobody give suport to Teresa i know she is not a swords*man* but damn she is almost GOD level when we are talking about badass just take a look at this:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Teresa is by far the best swordwoman and she is so HOT.


----------



## Ork (Feb 27, 2008)

Yak said:


> Uhm. No.
> 
> 
> It's just that there's probably more plot to it than you can handle.
> ...




I'm here to post my opinions and possibly argue with a sensible mature forum community. You, arent.

Yeah, Teresa is Hardcore, just that I always go Gutts when these threads come around. You can actually Emphasize with the guy.

Edited post: I can't be arsed arguing with idiots.


----------



## Yak (Feb 27, 2008)

Absence said:


> Your... opinion, is noted and discarded as the worthless flame that it is. Oh, and as for arrogance, Refer to my Title and Sig.



The problem here is that you just go around spouting your arrogant, smartassed nonsense when you ironically lack the maturity to realize that superpowers and a fantasy-setting for the storyline are not in the slightest relevant to the success of an interesting storyline. Both is very well possible, you just chose to disregard it based on a matter of taste and use it as an argument to discredit the feats of swordsmen from shonen manga with superpowers. Which is utterly faulty and a really easily dismantleable strawman tactic. Too bad but your points are utterly moot. Just because Lars is leaps and bounds stronger and has fancy energy moves and Gutts doesn't, doesn't mean Gutts is automatically more badass. 

If you think this is the main deciding factor in this then you do not understand the term that's being discussed here, plain and simple. If you gonna be arrogant, fine. But make sure you can affort it and don't make yourself look like some utter dumbass in the process, kthnxbai.


----------



## Ork (Feb 27, 2008)

Yak said:


> The problem here is that you just go around spouting your arrogant, smartassed nonsense when you ironically lack the maturity to realize that superpowers and a fantasy-setting for the storyline are not in the slightest relevant to the success of an interesting storyline. Both is very well possible, you just chose to disregard it based on a matter of taste and use it as an argument to discredit the feats of swordsmen from shonen manga with superpowers. Which is utterly faulty and a really easily dismantleable strawman tactic. Too bad but your points are utterly moot. Just because Lars is leaps and bounds stronger and has fancy energy moves and Gutts doesn't, doesn't mean Gutts is automatically more badass.
> 
> If you think this is the main deciding factor in this then you do not understand the term that's being discussed here, plain and simple. If you gonna be arrogant, fine. But make sure you can affort it and don't make yourself look like some utter dumbass in the process, kthnxbai.



*sigh*
What I'm saying, cuz you arent understanding me, is that A: That guy in the picture that was posted, is pulling a DBZ, in a Seinen Manga, while holding  a sword. Its not that he's a swordsman, that he has good technique, a never say die personality, or anything else. He's being nominated for Badass Swordsman because he has power. No other reason. 
And THAT is why YOU don't understand "badass"
Power ISNT everything, if it was, Goku would win this thread just by randomly picking up a sword.

And I'm hardly a troll with a green bar, and just over one post a day average. (And thanks for the posrep I guess 0.o?)


----------



## Taleran (Feb 27, 2008)

but Lars has all those things you just mentioned

thank you for being ignorant


----------



## Ork (Feb 27, 2008)

Taleran said:


> but Lars has all those things you just mentioned
> 
> thank you for being ignorant



He does? His never say die personality is on par with gutts? Who fought on after losing an Arm, watching all his friends ripped to shreds around him, and his love raped by his ex best friend, who he believed in beyond measure? 

He has technique equal to Kenshin? (Or even Saito?)

On top of all that, Gutts just LOOKS more badass, I quote some of the other pictures of Gutts in this thread rather than post my own.

Speaking of Badassery, I'm doing the dishes atm and my laptop is over by the Fridge and I keep getting water on my Keyboard


----------



## Yak (Feb 27, 2008)

Absence said:


> *sigh*
> What I'm saying, cuz you arent understanding me, is that A: That guy in the picture that was posted, is pulling a DBZ, in a Seinen Manga, while holding  a sword. Its not that he's a swordsman, that he has good technique, a never say die personality, or anything else. *He's being nominated for Badass Swordsman because he has power. No other reason. *
> And THAT is why YOU don't understand "badass"
> Power ISNT everything, if it was, Goku would win this thread just by randomly picking up a sword.
> ...



Sorry, but the bolded part is just a claim YOU make and you cannot even prove. I certainly don't rate Lars as 'badass' just because he has power, it's just you putting that into my mouth.  I am very aware that power isn't anything but still it's not at all linked to what makes a swordsman badass. You just assume it does, or you assume EVERYONE ELSE does think that and acts his voting based upon it. Which is faulty. 

Several guys from Bastard!! don't lose out to Gutts in terms of personality. If you want to be so adamant on actual swordskill, alright, maybe Bastard!! isn't the most apparent example in it but the swordsmen there have other redeeming qualities that speak for themselves and their badassness. Also, as for Lars' 'never say die attitude', he stood alone against Schneider and defended an entire kingdom against him and went so far as to sacrifice his soul just to beat him. That's what got him being sealed inside a baby dragon for decades as a punishment. 

Gutts himself isn't particularly a master of fencing and graceful swordsmanship, most of his battles are decided in his favor mainly because he has a gigantic lump of iron which he just can swing harder and faster than 90% of his opponents could. That's about it. If we want to talk about a graceful swordsman here, chose Serpico. But I don't see him on the badass swordsman list here. Notice my point?


----------



## Ork (Feb 27, 2008)

Yak said:


> Sorry, but the bolded part is just a claim YOU make and you cannot even prove. I certainly don't rate Lars as 'badass' just because he has power, it's just you putting that into my mouth.  I am very aware that power isn't anything but still it's not at all linked to what makes a swordsman badass. You just assume it does, or you assume EVERYONE ELSE does think that and acts his voting based upon it. Which is faulty.
> 
> Several guys from Bastard!! don't lose out to Gutts in terms of personality. If you want to be so adamant on actual swordskill, alright, maybe Bastard!! isn't the most apparent example in it but the swordsmen there have other redeeming qualities that speak for themselves and their badassness. Also, as for Lars' 'never say die attitude', he stood alone against Schneider and defended an entire kingdom against him and went so far as to sacrifice his soul just to beat him. That's what got him being sealed inside a baby dragon for decades as a punishment.
> 
> Gutts himself isn't particularly a master of fencing and graceful swordsmanship, most of his battles are decided in his favor mainly because he has a gigantic lump of iron which he just can swing harder and faster than 90% of his opponents could. That's about it. If we want to talk about a graceful swordsman here, chose Serpico. But I don't see him on the badass swordsman list here. Notice my point?



You have an ABSOLUTELY Valid point here, I just disagree with it, 
On the list of Badassery in my opinion:
Most Powerful: Lars
Most Skillful: Kenshin
Most Cool looking (an important Factor): Gutts
Most Sexy: Gutts
Never say Die Attitude: Gutts

And gutts just Exhudes badassery.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 27, 2008)

Captain Pimp


well heres the rest of info about him, of course your not gonna get all those things out just 3 pages


----------



## Aldric (Feb 27, 2008)

It should also be noted Lars more or less told God (yes, the omnipotent Christian God) to fuck off.

If that's not badass then I don't know what is.


----------



## Ork (Feb 27, 2008)

Taleran said:


> Captain Pimp
> 
> 
> well heres the rest of info about him, of course your not gonna get all those things out just 3 pages



I've already admitted he's by far the most powerful. But as I said before, I don't think Power=Badassery. Fat buu was strong, and about as badass as a pink Marshmallow


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 27, 2008)

Absence said:


> *sigh*
> What I'm saying, cuz you arent understanding me, is that A: That guy in the picture that was posted, is pulling a DBZ, in a Seinen Manga, while holding  a sword. Its not that he's a swordsman, that he has good technique, a never say die personality, or anything else. He's being nominated for Badass Swordsman because he has power. No other reason.
> And THAT is why YOU don't understand "badass"
> *Power ISNT everything, if it was, Goku would win this thread just by randomly picking up a sword.*
> ...



Well Goku won then LOL 

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFG8NvxkfFE[/YOUTUBE]

He was using "la espada zeta".


----------



## Ippy (Feb 27, 2008)

There's a difference between posting your opinion about something, and being a dick about it.

Why don't we tone down the Bastard!! discussion so I don't have to put out any ban requests?


----------



## Ork (Feb 27, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> Well Goku won the
> 
> video
> 
> He was using "la espada zeta".



Crap. dammit, Gohan wins. Fuck


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 27, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> Well Goku won then LOL
> 
> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZFG8NvxkfFE[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> He was using "la espada zeta".



Winner .

//the end.

**


----------



## Sea Pirate (Feb 27, 2008)

> It should also be noted Lars more or less told God (yes, the omnipotent Christian God) to fuck off.


He did? That's pretty cool.

And what was God's answer?


----------



## Ork (Feb 27, 2008)

Sea Pirate said:


> He did? That's pretty cool.
> 
> And what was God's answer?



If it was the old Testament god I'd imagine it was somewhat... Fatal.

But most badasses are Immune to death so I wonder.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 27, 2008)

Sea Pirate said:


> He did? That's pretty cool.
> 
> And what was God's answer?



Well he got slaugthered by angels.

But God forgave him since he later had him resurrected by the Messiah, he's a nice guy that God


----------



## Ork (Feb 27, 2008)

Aldric said:


> Well he got slaugthered by angels.
> 
> But God forgave him since he later had him resurrected by the Messiah, he's a nice guy that God



Ok so it WAS Fatal  Ouch.


----------



## Sea Pirate (Feb 27, 2008)

> Well he got slaugthered by angels.
> 
> But God forgave him since he later had him resurrected by the Messiah, he's a nice guy that God


Lol. 
Man, how awesome that manga sounds.


----------



## Yak (Feb 27, 2008)

Absence said:


> Ok so it WAS Fatal  Ouch.



Yeah. He got mangled really badly. Those angels have one fucking bad sense of humor, they basically torturned and mutilated his body and nailed him on a cross on top of a pile of corpses formed of Schneider's former friends and even gave him a crown of thorns.


----------



## Ork (Feb 27, 2008)

Yak said:


> Yeah. He got mangled really badly. Those angels have one fucking bad sense of humor, they basically torturned and mutilated his body and nailed him on a cross on top of a pile of corpses formed of Schneider's former friends and even gave him a crown of thorns.



Lol... sounds... sacreligeous.


----------



## Aldric (Feb 27, 2008)

Yep:



Bastard!! angels aren't exactly innocent little cherubs.


----------



## Fist-Of-Lightning (Feb 27, 2008)

"Holy Shit" to put it that way the angels are kind of brutal


----------



## Ryuk (Feb 27, 2008)

Kenpachi from Bleach


----------



## Timur Lane (Feb 27, 2008)

Fist-Of-Lightning said:


> And how do i get a picture on my sig ^^



PM me and I'll tell you.

Nice to see you again by the way.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 27, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Kenpachi from Bleach



Yeah the guy that lost to a shikai Ichigo and just now discovered that he can fight using *two arms at the same time *WoW to hold his sword... yeah he is the best swordsman ever. he just lacks skill :amazed


----------



## Cacofonix (Feb 27, 2008)

The corpses in that pic Aldric posted look familar....

Don't tell me Gara is dead now.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 27, 2008)

Cacofonix said:


> The corpses in that pic Aldric posted look familar....
> 
> Don't tell me Gara is dead now.



lol wut **


----------



## Unrivaled (Feb 27, 2008)

Zephos said:


> How would you know lol.





*"I beat you cause your not strong enough....FUCK you don't stay in the Dojo LONG Enough..."*-Saitoh Hajime

PERIOD.


----------



## Yak (Feb 28, 2008)

Cacofonix said:


> The corpses in that pic Aldric posted look familar....
> 
> Don't tell me Gara is dead now.



It's not Gara. It's John Zor.


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Feb 28, 2008)

Ok, about why I chose Hiei.

Well, not only does he slice Demon's in pieces, with a smile on his face. Killed 500 A class demons, and looked badass doing it. Cut his own arm off, so he can take out Shigure. Got all of his power tooken away and got surgery on his head, basically somone drilling a hole in your head, while he was awake and took it. So he can find his sister

And he looks badass. Nuff said.

Now, I haven't read Berserk, ill admit. Im jut going by what I have seen. Hiei takes the cake


----------



## Dragon (banned) (Feb 28, 2008)

Unrivaled said:


> *"I beat you cause your not strong enough....FUCK you don't stay in the Dojo LONG Enough..."*-Saitoh Hajime
> 
> PERIOD.



Wtf is so cool about that quote? If that puny human were to say that to Hiei, Hiei would have him sliced in pieces before that piece of shit can blink. Then Hiei will badassly say "hmph! foolish human" and walk away.


----------



## Slips (Feb 28, 2008)

Bloody thread. 

I give up I've put off reading Bastard for almost a year. Time to dive in


----------



## Zephos (Feb 28, 2008)

Unrivaled said:


> *"I beat you cause your not strong enough....FUCK you don't stay in the Dojo LONG Enough..."*-Saitoh Hajime
> 
> PERIOD.



The funny part is that Saitoh never even says that.

The funnier part is that there's nothing special about that line at all.

But the funniest part of all is we all know you have no idea what goes on in Berserk.


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Feb 28, 2008)

Zephos said:


> The funny part is that Saitoh never even says that.
> 
> The funnier part is that there's nothing special about that line at all.
> 
> But the funniest part of all is we all know you have no idea what goes on in Berserk.



the Funniest part is that Saito has better lines than that in the manga. Mybe he watched the english dub of Kenshin.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2008)

Ogami-Itto from Lone Wolf & Cub.


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Feb 28, 2008)

>>> all


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2008)

Sasuke_fanboy said:


> >>> all



Sasuke is barely even a swordsman.


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Feb 28, 2008)

Cell said:


> Sasuke is barely even a swordsman.



are you serious? did you see the way he pwned Yamato, with his chidori infused sword, at Orochimaru's hideout? That was the most badass piece of swordsmanship I've ever seen in all works fiction. Sasuke is the greatest and most badass swordsman ever.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 28, 2008)

Sasuke is a fuck ninja and he never kill anyone did he? So put him on this tread is just stupid, after all just because he got a sword does't mean he is a swordsman.



Sasuke_fanboy said:


> are you serious? did you see the way he pwned Yamato, with his chidori infused sword, at Orochimaru's hideout? That was the most badass piece of swordsmanship I've ever seen in all works fiction. Sasuke is the greatest and most badass swordsman ever.



No he is a ninja!


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2008)

> Sasuke is the greatest and most badass swordsman ever.



I'm guessing you've never seen Ogami-Itto's army soloing feat, have you?



> That was the most badass piece of swordsmanship I've ever seen in all works fiction.



See above.


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Feb 28, 2008)

I have read both Berserk (every chapter released till now) and RK (till Shishio).
And I think Saitou is more of a badass than Gutts.

This ins't about strenght (if it was, Future Trunks would be the best), but by atitude.


----------



## Sasuke_fanboy (Feb 28, 2008)

Yoburi said:


> Sasuke is a fuck ninja and he never kill anyone did he? So put him on this tread is just stupid, after all just because he got a sword does't mean he is a swordsman.



but he uses sword techniques. His style is quite similar to the hitten mitsurugi ryu, and just like Kenshin he chooses not to kill people. Killing people is not a prerequisite to being a great swordsman.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 28, 2008)

Detonator_Fan said:


> I have read both Berserk (every chapter released till now) and RK (till Shishio).
> And I think Saitou is more of a badass than Gutts.
> 
> This ins't about strenght (if it was, Future Trunks would be the best), but by atitude.



WoW i didn't know Saitou have so much fanboys but then again even in RK Shishio have a better atitude and a better skill than Saitou.


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Feb 28, 2008)

Sasuke_fanboy said:


> but he uses sword techniques. His style is quite similar to the hitten mitsurugi ryu, and just like Kenshin he chooses not to kill people. Killing people is not a prerequisite to being a great swordsman.



Kenshin is a pussy.

I stand by Ogami as being the most bad ass swordsman. He fucked a girl in front of a bunch of men to save her life and then killed some dudes after his kid pissed on their heads.


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 28, 2008)

Sasuke_fanboy said:


> but he uses sword techniques. His style is quite similar to the hitten mitsurugi ryu, and just like Kenshin he chooses not to kill people. Killing people is not a prerequisite to being a great swordsman.



Well Kenshin is a useless trash when the RK takes place the batousai was a true swordsman this i sure you agreed but Sasuke is a shinobi his favorite movement is a ninjutsu and  his best movement is a ninjustu so i belive he is a ninja so if you belive he is a badass ninja thats ok but a badass swordsman? No way man!


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Feb 28, 2008)

I thought enishi yukishiro is most emobadass swordsman in RK 

he eats his own ear  I <3 that scene


----------



## Yoburi (Feb 28, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> I thought enishi yukishiro is most emobadass swordsman in RK
> 
> he eats his ear  I <3 that scene



LOL Enishi is just a loser emo that wants to fuck his dead sister


----------



## Sea Pirate (Feb 28, 2008)

I would also like to add Ling Yao from FMA. 
He isn't the badassest swordsman that there is, but still quite cool.


----------



## Crowe (Feb 28, 2008)

Cell said:


> Ogami-Itto from Lone Wolf & Cub.


+1 pekstar

Ogami-Itto & Guts imo.


----------



## Parallax (Feb 28, 2008)

Ogami Itto and Miyamoto Musashi for me

As well as Gutts...


----------



## Zephos (Feb 28, 2008)

Detonator_Fan said:


> I have read both Berserk (every chapter released till now) and RK (till Shishio).
> And I think Saitou is more of a badass than Gutts.
> 
> This ins't about strenght (if it was, Future Trunks would be the best), but by atitude.



And what do you think were putting Gutts over chumps like Kenshin characters for in the first place?
Attitude and character.


----------



## Fang (Feb 28, 2008)

Samurai Ryuuma > Gutts, Zephos. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



[


----------



## Royal King (Feb 29, 2008)

After Saitou.
an eye


----------



## Gary (Feb 29, 2008)

gutss for sure


----------



## mister_napolean (Feb 29, 2008)

i throw one in for izumi from gantz


----------



## Katsuragi Tsukasa (Feb 29, 2008)

As much as I love as I have for many swordsman characters (Cloud, Sephiroth, Mugen, Kenshin, etc.) the winner would have to be Gutts. Dude, the guy is a freaking BEAST with a sword. XD


----------



## Lord Genome (Feb 29, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> I thought enishi yukishiro is most emobadass swordsman in RK
> 
> he eats his own ear  I <3 that scene


Shishio>Enishi+Saito


----------



## Fang (Feb 29, 2008)

More like in attitude: Saito/Enishi.

In actual combat: Shishio/Soujiro.


----------



## Fubar (Mar 1, 2008)

Hmm lets see....lose an arm and replace it with a mech xbow one....born from a dead woman.......parries with teeth........kills molesting foster father..........sword was never magical but turns magical due to just being badass and killing too much stuff. Doesn't preach forever about "love and peace"...Doesn't need the word evil or badass written on him....Fights way more then he actually talks.....yeah hands down.

Miyamoto Musashi a close second. Not all but most of the rest should really stfu and start fighting or practicing rather then talking way too much.


----------



## Jicksy (Mar 1, 2008)

hawkeye mihawk, ogami itto or gutts


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Mar 1, 2008)

If you consider Souseiseki's scissor as a "sword", then she takes this one.

Does Gutts have a cute twin sister?


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 1, 2008)

Detonator_Fan said:


> Does Gutts have a cute twin sister?


lolwut **


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Mar 2, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> lolwut **



He doesn't.
That's why Souseiseki is so much better than him.

The day he has a twin sister like Suiseiseki he may come close to be as great as Souseiseki.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 2, 2008)

Detonator_Fan said:


> He doesn't.
> That's why Souseiseki is so much better than him.
> 
> The day he has a twin sister like Suiseiseki he may come close to be as great as Souseiseki.


???

I have no idea what you're talking about


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 2, 2008)

Souseiseki? As in the pseudo-loli from Rozen Maiden?

Oh fuck......


----------



## Mullet_Power (Mar 2, 2008)

Of what I have seen/read to me Zoro is the most bad ass. He doesn't need drawn out "badass speeches" or Seinin gore to make him badass, he just is.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 2, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Souseiseki? As in the pseudo-loli from Rozen Maiden?
> 
> Oh fuck......



lolikon? interesting.. I'll check it out


----------



## Detonator_Fan (Mar 2, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> ???
> 
> I have no idea what you're talking about



Watch Rozen Maiden, bro.
There you will discover the greatest truth in the universe. The power of moe.


----------



## Codde (Mar 2, 2008)

Lucifer said:


> lolwut **


Your sig is ironic considering they're both Seinen characters.



Darklyre said:


> Manji, Giichi, Magatsu Taito, and Shira from Blade of the Immortal.
> 
> Those guys can make even Gutts look inadequate by comparison.


I agree with that, with the exception of Shira who can be a bit pathetic at times. But then again, Gutts has a hard time controlling his emotions and preventing himself from doing similar things.


----------



## Luciferxxxxx (Mar 2, 2008)

Code said:


> Your sig is ironic considering they're both Seinen characters.



Lucky Star serialized in Comp Ace (Kadokawa Shoten) there is no seinen in that magazine.


----------



## Codde (Mar 2, 2008)

Since it's off-topic I'd rather not start a lengthy argument on the subject. Though from what I've seen  ofthe anime adaptations of a few mangas in that magazines (School Days, Higurashi, etc ...), judging from that. I'd imagine the magazine would obviously be targetting an older audience unless the mangas are toned down and of a different subject matter entirely. Taking into consideration Lucky start itself, the main draw ("moe") is generally used to appeal to . The fact that a lot of the mangas in that magazine are based on visual novels and dating sims should probably be indicative of it's target audience.


----------

